# How many members belong to a gun owners association



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

*Do you belong to a gun owners organization*​
*How many of you belong to a gun owners organization*

National Rifle Association?2787.10%Gun Owners of America?412.90%


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Do you belong to an association for the protection of the second amendment?


----------



## Sethah (Dec 23, 2013)

NRA member for 10 years now.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

NRA life member

GOA regular member


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

NRA

:hunter:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

NRA

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NRA


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

NRA

Texas State Rifle Association

GOA

Second Amendment Foundation

Buckeye Firearms Association

Citizens Committee for the right to keep and bear arms

We are advised to NOT judge ALL Muslims by the actions of a few lunatics, but we are encouraged to judge ALL gun owners by the actions of a few lunatics. Funny how that works.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

NRA life member


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

NRA for the last 14 years.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

I belong to three:

NRA (Life Member)

TSRA (Life Member)

GSSF (Will let it drop when it next expires, as I didn't get a Glock as I originally intended.)


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

NRA and a host of related others.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

NRA for over 40 yrs and I sure hope at least a few more


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

NRA


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

NRA.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't belong to any firearm associations yet. I spent my money, $1325, on buying a lifetime hunting, fishing, and furbearer license for Kansas. Plus I generally spend at least $100 per year buying tags for spring turkey, fall turkey, whitetail deer, and waterfowl.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Jonbnks said:


> I don't belong to any firearm associations yet. I spent my money, $1325, on buying a lifetime hunting, fishing, and furbearer license for Kansas. Plus I generally spend at least $100 per year buying tags for spring turkey, fall turkey, whitetail deer, and waterfowl.


just keep in mind that those lifetime licenses are irrelevant if they take your weapons.

NRA but I will not become a lifetime member you still have power to help them stay true to members when they have to work for support


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

NBA here.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So you shoot hoops ?

NRA for me and it don't mean the National Restaurant Association


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

NO REPUBLICS ALLOWED???


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> So you shoot hoops ?
> 
> NRA for me and it don't mean the National Restaurant Association


Damn...NRA...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

NRA lifetime member and GOA registered member.

Bruce


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

NRA & just started supporting the 2nd Amendment Foundation, which helps us a lot in crapafornia


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

I managed to let my NRA expire while in Germany. This reminds me that I need to start a new membership along with a few other orgs.


----------



## furseeker (Jan 7, 2016)

NRA life member.


----------



## napeequa55 (Dec 17, 2015)

SAF - they are very active in my home state of Washington.

Haven't supported the NRA in a few years. Was not impressed in their absence in Washington's recent battle against initiative 594.

Gotta love how much the anti-gun folks hate the NRA though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

NRA, RMGO, formerly MSI


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

NRA


----------

